# Highest building above sea level?



## Pitz (Jun 19, 2008)

Where is the world's highest building in "total" elevation from the sea?

Anybody an idea/photo?

(building should be at least something to sit inside and with a roof, not just a stonewall)


----------



## patcheon (Sep 8, 2005)

Any chance that would be some hut/base camps on some remote mountain ranges with the Himalayas as the most likely candidate?


----------



## stewart Brasil (Aug 31, 2007)

somewhere on the everest.


----------



## Mr.Burn (Feb 6, 2007)

mmm tents dont count


----------



## patcheon (Sep 8, 2005)

Don't need to be a tent. Maybe a small, stone hut on the himalayas, considering over 100 mountains peaks there are over 7000meters high. Any small simple stone hut on the upper reaches can be among the highest building in the world.


----------



## cmjohns6 (Apr 25, 2008)

what supertalls are built on high elevations?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Its probably Mt. Everest base camp or something.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Rongbuk Monastery does seem the most obvious candidate...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rongbuk_Monastery

Maybe some of the stations on the new China-Tibet railway?


----------



## pimpag (Sep 14, 2008)

MoreOrLess said:


> Rongbuk Monastery does seem the most obvious candidate...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rongbuk_Monastery
> 
> Maybe some of the stations on the new China-Tibet railway?


Wow, that's up at 5,100 metres but then there is another camp 200 metres up, wonder if that counts though.


----------



## agentyumi (Aug 28, 2008)

How about Burj Dubai? At most this thing is about 3000 ft above sea level.

It's not finished yet, but the Burj Dubai is now the tallest building in the world, according to its developer, Emaar Properties. Dubai has become a showplace for innovative buildings, and the Burj Dubai is shaping up to be an icon for wealth and progress. The unfinished skyscraper now rises higher than Taiwan's Taipei 101, which rises 508 metres (1,667 feet).


----------



## Pitz (Jun 19, 2008)

stewart Brasil said:


> somewhere on the everest.


everest base camp is "only" 5100m, and there are no buildings or huts.

An candidate could be "independencia hut" near aconcagua at 6400m, but I wouldn't name it a "building" anymore:

http://www.rogerwendell.com/images/aconcagua/aconcagua_independencia.jpg










I read there is an old miners house/ tramway station near the top of "aucanquilcha" in chile at the height of about 6000m. But I didn't have any photos and I don't know the condition. I guess it is/was a stone building.

At "siachen glacier" near the Pakistan/India border living soldiers in high altitudes around 6000m or higher, but I don't know exact altitude and in the high post should be only tents or little "plastic huts" as they used in antartica.

In an old german "Guiness book" from 1986 was smth. about an old tibetean fortress at 6100m, still living people in there, but I'm not sure that it is true. I found nothing about that in google.

Any other ideas where this "highest building" could be?


----------



## Pitz (Jun 19, 2008)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

Pitz said:


> Any other suggestions?


For a substantial structure, Potala Palace in Lhasa, Tibet is 117 metres tall and 3,700 metres above sea level.

Or on a smaller scale, one of the 5,000+ metres observatories on the Chilean Andes region.


----------



## 823940J (9 mo ago)

The highest altitude building I could find was Refugio Elena on Aconcagua, which is located at 6000m:










Inauguraron “Elena”, el refugio más alto del Aconcagua, https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capanna_Elena

Other notable high altitude buildings:

*~5950m*: former structures at Berlin camp, Aconcagua, Argentina:

















Aconcagua—Part II. Getting Close - Musings, Memoir and Medicine from Erica Elliott


The day was clear and crisp and our spirits were high. We were loaded down like pack mules. Miguel carried two full packs, one lashed to the other. The base camp for climbers lay eighteen miles away—a two-day hike. Soon after departing, we entered the narrow Valley of Horcones, named after a...



www.musingsmemoirandmedicine.com
 




Note that these buildings have blown down and been replaced by smaller structures that are less clearly buildings.

*5837m*: Refugio Tejos, Ojos del Salado, Chile. Probably the highest altitude building with multiple rooms.













. There are multiple altitudes listed for this refuge but I use the altitude scratched on the front door, as seen in the linked Youtube video.

*5640m*: University of Tokyo Atacama Observatory, Cerro Chajnantor, Chile










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_Tokyo_Atacama_Observatory



*5524m*: mountain hut on Umling La, Ladakh, India









*5500m*: Emergency hut in "the saddle", Mt Elbrus, Russia
















Huts on Mount Elbrus | Adventure Alternative blog


This is a potted history of the famous huts on Mount Elbrus in Russia, and the new ones commonly used nowadays on guided climbs of the mountain.




www.adventurealternative.com





*5360m*: Abandoned miner's barracks, Aucanquilcha, Ollagüe, Chile








Aucanquilcha Camp Aucanquilcha Campamento Remains of the barracks and the sulphur mine


Download and buy this stock image: Aucanquilcha Camp Aucanquilcha Campamento Remains of the barracks and the sulphur mine - YW7-1399900 from agefotostock's photo library of over 110+ million high resolution stock photos, stock pictures, videos and stock vectors




www.agefotostock.com





India and Pakistan have semi-permanent camps above 6000m on the Siachen glacier, so I think that's the next place to check. Most of these camps don't have any confirmed photos, so it isn't known if they have buildings or not, but it's possible.


----------

